# Probleme beim Starten von Bootfähiger CDRom



## GuenterS (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Compaq Presario 919EA Notebook und wollte mir statt dem XP Home XP Pro installieren.

Habe im BIOS die Startreihenfolge so geändert, dass er zuerst von CDRom starten soll.

ABer genau da liegt mein Problem er startet nicht von der CDRom...


----------



## blubber (6. Mai 2003)

Ist es denn eine bootfähige CD ?
Ich weis nicht genau, wie es bei Win XP ist, aber zumindest für Win 2k hab ich eine bootfähige und eine NICHT bootfähige CD rumliegen.

bye


----------



## Sinac (6. Mai 2003)

Also soweit ich weiß sind die WinXP Cds imma bootfähig!
Weißte ob dein CD-Rom das kann?

-Probier ne andere CD-Rom (z.B. die Home)
-Überprüf nochmal die Boot Sequence


----------



## GuenterS (6. Mai 2003)

Also die CD ist bootfähig, auf einem anderen PC getestet.

Naja ich denk Notebook Laptop CDRoms sind von haus aus bootfähig, zumal es ja noch nicht alt ist. gekauft November 2002.


----------



## GuenterS (6. Mai 2003)

Ähm ja räusper, das Problem habe ich gefunden.

Im Bios konnte man auch Sicherheitseinstellungen treffen, so konnte man auch das Booten von CDROM verbieten. Mit dieser Einstellung war es natürlich egal, welche Reihenfolge ich in der Bootreihenfolge angeb.


----------

